
Court OKs Barring High IQs for Cops - rbanffy
http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=95836
======
stefankendall
If his IQ were any higher, he might have considered intentionally doing poorly
on the IQ test. I guess he's just in no man's land.

~~~
Natsu
He could also work somewhere that thinks that a high IQ is an asset. I doubt
this is the only crazy HR policy. If turnover is so bad that they've resorted
to things like this, it can't be a good sign.

~~~
rbanffy
It also shows they have been enforcing the same policy for HR.

------
GiraffeNecktie
"My name is Sherlock Holmes. It is my business to know what other people don't
know."

~~~
stefankendall
Sherlock was a private detective. Note the private bit.

